# 07 sentra



## tonyah (Oct 19, 2016)

I have an 07 sentra. a few months ago my internal fuse box caught fire. I replaced the fuse box and the vehicle was running fine. Then it started to give me problems with starting in the morning time. It would take like 15 20 tries before it would start up. The only code that is in my system is for the camshaft sensor. I have replaced it with aftermarket and OEM part and it still does not want to crank. It seems like it is not getting fuel but I have fuel pressure.. Can any one give me any idea on what is causing my car to not want to crank? :|


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First make sure that the spark plugs are firing. If that's OK, then it looks like the fuel injectors are not firing. Get a "noid" light kit which can be used to see if you're getting a pulsed signal to each injector.


----------



## tonyah (Oct 19, 2016)

all of that checks out. could it be a possible computer issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

tonyah said:


> all of that checks out.


What's everything that checks out? Be more specific; we weren't there watching you perform the tests. Either you have an ignition problem or a fuel delivery problem; so which is it?


----------



## ommynous (Aug 23, 2016)

If you would explain to us how the fuse box caught fire in the first place, maybe we can help a little more. I've never heard of that.. Could be electrically related. A fuse generally blows when something is getting too much current, thus stopping the current. It could be that you're experiencing the same failure as before, except now the fuse box is catching it. I'm gonna guess you've check all ignition related fuses and checked to make sure the fuses were replaced with proper fuses? Also, that all fuses were replaced. A car can and will run fine sometimes without a fuse. Then one day, will just refuse to crank. I've had that issue before with a Volvo S80. No real problems. 

You DEFINITELY want to hear this, because said Volvo was throwing a camshaft sensor code as well, when it turned out to be a missing fuse. I think I took it out one day, lost it, and/or forgot to put it back in. Spent $250 just to look like an idiot. It's possible it could be a computer issue. It could have been fried. Or a wire could be connected improperly. I would check to make sure of proper installation or loose wiring. 

Worst case scenario, if there are junk yards around you, I would try using an ECU from a junker, and see if that solves the problem. 

Best regards


----------

